# Where the hell are these complaints coming from?!



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

Okay so I've been a driver since October of last year. I have just about 2000 trips and have a 4.9 rating. I've had only 2 complaints since I started and now today all of a sudden 9 complaints appear at once. 3 for attitude, 2 for safety, 3 for navigation, 1 for cleanliness. I'm very nice to all my passengers and talk to all of them unless of course they don't want to talk to me then I stay quiet. I drive a newer Benz I keep it maticulously clean and the body is in excellent condition. All of my 5 star comments are all about how clean my car is, how friendly I am and so on and so forth so I have no idea where the hell all these complaints are coming from and especially out of nowhere. I'm getting really pissed off actually cause it doesn't make sense. If anyone has any input please comment but it your going to bash my post in any way shape or form please keep your negativity to yourself considering this forum is full of it. Thank you


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The system has gone beserk again.
It did the same thing about a week ago.

I am experiencing the same as you yesterday.

They are too busy installing spyware on their app to do what we pay them to do.

They would rather watch our speed and braking ,check the angle of our cellphones ,than to do what we pay them 25% for !

UBER IS USELESS.


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

Did yours end up going away? This is seriously pissing me off lol. Every single complaint is totally false. 8 in one day like you gotta be kidding me. And yet my rating didn't even go down. Tell me how this even makes sense bc to me it doesn't


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*The Uber propaganda police are at it again.*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

thatUberGirl said:


> Did yours end up going away? This is seriously pissing me off lol. Every single complaint is totally false. 8 in one day like you gotta be kidding me. And yet my rating didn't even go down. Tell me how this even makes sense bc to me it doesn't


Mine went away the first time.

They are still there this time.

All but 2 of my positive feedback have disappeared also.

Uber = malfunction.


----------



## HotSniper (Mar 31, 2016)

Figures and number crunching manipulations...UBER ON!!!!


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

All of mine disappeared this morning. I did send uber an email yesterday though telling them that this is bs. Never responded but at least those complaints are gone


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

thatUberGirl said:


> All of mine disappeared this morning. I did send uber an email yesterday though telling them that this is bs. Never responded but at least those complaints are gone


They are practicing for Wednesday.

For our pay.


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> They are practicing for Wednesday.
> 
> For our pay.


And tell me how I had to update my insurance card a few days ago. So I did that and now days later it's still pending and won't let me sign online. My debt card was stolen this weekend someone literally spent all of my money and now my stupid app won't even sign on. It's one thing after another I'm seriously so pissed at uber right now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber can't seem to find their behind with both hands in a room full of mirrors.

CONFIDENCE INSPIRING.


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber can't seem to find their behind with both hands in a room full of mirrors.
> 
> CONFIDENCE INSPIRING.


My stress level is through the roof. I never had anything bad to stay about uber until this week. Serious bs


----------



## CLTUberDude (Feb 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> The system has gone beserk again.
> It did the same thing about a week ago.
> 
> I am experiencing the same as you yesterday.
> ...


You make a valid point here. As a subcontractor of uber, we are paying a fee to use their platform, a fee for safety/etc, we should be entitled to some information and input here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CLTUberDude said:


> You make a valid point here. As a subcontractor of uber, we are paying a fee to use their platform, a fee for safety/etc, we should be entitled to some information and input here.


Uber ACCOUNTABILITY REQUIRED.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

thatUberGirl said:


> Okay so I've been a driver since October of last year. I have just about 2000 trips and have a 4.9 rating. I've had only 2 complaints since I started and now today all of a sudden 9 complaints appear at once. 3 for attitude, 2 for safety, 3 for navigation, 1 for cleanliness. I'm very nice to all my passengers and talk to all of them unless of course they don't want to talk to me then I stay quiet. I drive a newer Benz I keep it maticulously clean and the body is in excellent condition. All of my 5 star comments are all about how clean my car is, how friendly I am and so on and so forth so I have no idea where the hell all these complaints are coming from and especially out of nowhere. I'm getting really pissed off actually cause it doesn't make sense. If anyone has any input please comment but it your going to bash my post in any way shape or form please keep your negativity to yourself considering this forum is full of it. Thank you


I got the same thing today. Glad I'm not only one


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

thatUberGirl said:


> All of mine disappeared this morning. I did send uber an email yesterday though telling them that this is bs. Never responded but at least those complaints are gone


Which email address you use for them?


----------



## CLTUberDude (Feb 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber ACCOUNTABILITY REQUIRED.


I worked for a large bank. The contractors don't pay a fee to come to work for the building. I understand there should be an APP fee because of the technology use, etc. The fees are just absurd and make driving for them ridiculous. I drive so I more easily afford tuition (have accepted I am trading miles for dollars), but tonight I got a request for 20 minutes out....now I accept and go "Damnit"....but if I don't accept or cancel [too many] times, I feel feared that I may get booted off the application. At what point are we employees?!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CLTUberDude said:


> I worked for a large bank. The contractors don't pay a fee to come to work for the building. I understand there should be an APP fee because of the technology use, etc. The fees are just absurd and make driving for them ridiculous. I drive so I more easily afford tuition (have accepted I am trading miles for dollars), but tonight I got a request for 20 minutes out....now I accept and go "Damnit"....but if I don't accept or cancel [too many] times, I feel feared that I may get booted off the application. At what point are we employees?!


We are employees up to the point of
Social security
Medicare
Life insurance
Workman's comp
UNEMPLOYMENT insurance
Disability
Benefits
401k
Minimum wage laws
Overtime compensation

In other words . . .

Working for Uber ,you have thrown away the efforts of 200 years of labor laws.

Your forefathers and the founders of America are rolling in their graves.


----------



## CLTUberDude (Feb 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> We are employees up to the point of
> Social security
> Medicare
> Life insurance
> ...


If we are labeled as employees than we would be required to have those. They classify us as independent contractors. This would entitle us to meet a certain standard of their policy but we should also have the freedom to set our own rates. Maybe not individually but have a union type deal in each market. IDK....I'm just coming up with stuff on the fly now with minimal thought.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBER = UNSUSTAINABLE


----------

